# How to encourage lateral growth



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

So far I'm pretty happy with my lawn but it's still thin. Does the PGR make that big of a difference? At the moment I mow nearly everyday because I'm afraid it'll rain tomorrow. I'd really like to see it start to dense up some.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What's your fertilizer and watering schedule look like?


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I water often. I just have a rotary sprinkler. I've never checked the amount. Fertilizer is handled by my service but I supplement that with milorganite.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Depending on how much Nitrogen your service puts down a month, you may want to supplement it with your own to help encourage lateral growth. Using a PGR may also help with that. You want a minimum of 1 lb of Nitrogen/K a month to help it spread.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

M311att said:


> So far I'm pretty happy with my lawn but it's still thin. Does the PGR make that big of a difference? At the moment I mow nearly everyday because I'm afraid it'll rain tomorrow. I'd really like to see it start to dense up some.


Also, how high/low are you mowing. Do you get full sun?


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Low regular mowing will encourage lateral growth. Like all have said above. Fertilizer, water, sunshine and sharp mower blades equals good grass.


----------

